# GENPETS?!!?!



## SunnyP (16 Sep 2008)

Has anyone heard about this, maybe, future product??

www.genpets.com

I think it sounds amazing and quite crazing how far techno has come


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Sep 2008)

Technology hasn't come this far.  We can't control lifespans or create completely 'new' animals such as this.  I don't know for sure what this is, but it isn't true now as represented on that site.

Edit:
After a quick Google search I found this...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genpet


----------



## teg1203 (16 Sep 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Technology hasn't come this far.  We can't control lifespans or create completely 'new' animals such as this.  I don't know for sure what this is, but it isn't true now as represented on that site.
> 
> Edit:
> After a quick Google search I found this...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genpet



Oh rats!! I've just bought two on eBay.


----------



## SunnyP (17 Sep 2008)

Too good to be true as usual.


----------



## Joecoral (17 Sep 2008)

I remember seeing these a year or so ago, a cool concept if it were possible. The ethical implications are rather iffy tho!


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Sep 2008)

Why would anyone want one anyway?? Hideous things


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Sep 2008)

SunnyP said:
			
		

> Too good to be true as usual.





			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> I remember seeing these a year or so ago, a cool concept if it were possible. The ethical implications are rather iffy tho!



I can't see why anyone would want something like this.  "a cool concept" and "Too good to be true"?  More like thank god it isn't!  And this is coming from someone with a background in genetics.  I think wasting time on ideas like this would be not only a huge waste of time and money but an absolutely diabolical, disrespectful way to treat a living organism.  Genetic engineering could be the best thing in the world or the worst thing to happen to mankind and allowing or even contemplating this kind of thing is definitely edging towards the wrong end.  All of this is in my (probably very over-stated) opinion of course.  It'd also give the eco-nuts even more reasons to say GE is the doom of the world when it really could save us from ourselves in many, many ways.


----------



## teg1203 (17 Sep 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> SunnyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is exactly what the artist is trying to do - create debate. I don't think anyone on the forum is trying to say that the "idea" of this is informed and acceptable. I can't comment on others but my comments were made with tongue firmly in cheek. The idea is well formed though, engaging the viewer as a consumer first and foremost with the packaging and robotics that simulate respiration. It's only when you take a step back and think that the abhorrence starts to kick in. A great bit of thought provoking installation art.


----------

